# Two eyed jack bred mare.



## Lexii.21 (Jul 19, 2018)

Opinions on her build? Shes 3 years old. I know she will change a good bit as she gets older. Just want to see what people think. I'm going to use her as a barrel horse.


----------



## Lexii.21 (Jul 19, 2018)

More pics


----------



## Lexii.21 (Jul 19, 2018)

And more


----------



## Lexii.21 (Jul 19, 2018)

More pics


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Read the sticky at the top of this forum for a guide to what is needed for conformation shots in order to critique. Sweet face and a kind eye.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Heap of pics but afraid not even one is good for assessing confo.

Can tell you however that that saddle seriously doesn't fit. It is WAY too big for her and its also too far forward over her shoulders. Not that IMO you should be doing much ridden work yet as she is only 3yo but if you do, at least ensure a *light* well fitting saddle, or ride bareback.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

On second look, the one of her standing on concrete with lead rope and side on in grass, she looks uncomfortable & is standing under herself considerably. Her croup is also rather angular, esp for how heavy she is. I'd be inclined to have a bodyworker out to her.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

What happened to that rear left leg? Scar tissue may be an issue.


----------



## Lexii.21 (Jul 19, 2018)

Yeah the saddle has only been on her 2 times. To see if it fit but I'm not using it on her cuz it's too small. But anyways before I got her, when she was just born she was attacked by a dog. Shes got proud flesh on both front and back of her leg. Mainly becuase the people didnt do anything with it. Just let it heal on it's own. It's a little ugly but it doesnt effect her at all


----------



## Lexii.21 (Jul 19, 2018)

Shes broke already though so she does get ridden.


----------

